# Gaming PC



## ak24 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi all
I wanted to purchase a PC for hardcore gaming.... For the processor i have AMD in mind.. but i am a bit confused as many people suggest ASUS and some say MSI ... Could someone pls suggest which MB should i opt for.... one of my friends has ASUS SLI deluxe..... where the perfomance is pretty good... is there a better MB in the market at this moment....


----------



## sandman9 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey
     Try to get hold of a PC with the components present in my signature..... you won't go far wrong


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 18, 2007)

Go here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 18, 2007)

budget?


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 18, 2007)

Guys do nt help him here . Suggest him to move to the sticky dedicated for it


----------

